# FRANKFURT | Sparda-Bank Tower | 124m | U/C



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Skyline.Fan said:


> cma wins competition "Messeeingang Süd"
> 
> The "fair south entrance" to be built by the end of 2018 and another unique at the Frankfurt exhibition grounds. Construction is scheduled for 2016.
> 
> ...












The new face show at the Europa-Allee is an ensemble of three buildings. A pedestal as fair entrance and two towers for office and hotel use. 

The homogeneous complex represents a highly visible, identity layers high point of the new city district 

Orientation and location of the 100m high office tower parallel to the Europa-Allee follows the urban planning requirements and forms the distinctive element of the design. According to the gatehouse and construction field 29 of the smaller 45m high building of hotel tower takes on the run along the railway bridge and provides, together with the urban high point "office tower" creates the reference to the gatehouse (OM Ungers). The ensemble of base with two high points formulated by the position of the buildings to each other, a gate to the fairgrounds.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

typical frankfurt highrise architecture from the recent years. simple, unexcited, solid.

it's a shame, it's not a residential tower, but considering the location and the needs of the trade fair company understandable. it's good that some of the office space will be occupied by them. and it should be very easy to find a tenant for the hotel tower, considering the exploding hotel market.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Bilder: Marc Jacquemin / Messe Frankfurt GmbH








Bilder: Marc Jacquemin / Messe Frankfurt GmbH


----------



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like from the 70's...


----------



## MortisPL (May 4, 2009)

And that's why it looks good.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

strange window shape, but huge lobby


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

HD said:


> typical frankfurt highrise architecture from the recent years. simple, unexcited, solid.
> 
> it's a shame, it's not a residential tower, but considering the location and the needs of the trade fair company understandable. it's good that some of the office space will be occupied by them. and it should be very easy to find a tenant for the hotel tower, considering the exploding hotel market.


I agree. I like the lobby though.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

me too. the whole podium actually.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

The other entries of the competition:

*ASTOC GmbH & Co. KG (2. Price) (100 m)*









*Max Dudler (95,5 m)*









*Schmidt Hammer Lassen (106 m)*









*Gruber & Kleine-Kraneburg (100 m)*









*Bille Beye Scheid (106,65 m)*









*More photos* of this project and the other entries of the competition, can be found in this post in the German architecture forum (Deutsches Architektur Forum):
http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showpost.php?p=425254&postcount=39
^^Pictures are form skyliner from "deutsches architektur forum"^^


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

MettP said:


> Looks like from the 70's...


What planet did you come from?


----------



## MettP (Dec 31, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/330_North_Wabash
I don't see many differencies except for the strange recesses or what on the facade. The same boxy architecture. It's just my opinion, you can see it in a different way... And I didn't say it was ugly.


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

Diagramms and facade detail of the winning proposal:









Location in the context of the new Europa Allee (a new avenue) and the trade fair ground - Source cyrus|moser|architekten









cross section diagram about the development of the lobby - Source cyrus|moser|architekten









facade detail - Source cyrus|moser|architekten

And further more:
An Article from *BauNetz* (german) with a slide show with *50 renderings* and floor plans of the competition:
http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Cyrus_Moser_gewinnen_in_Frankfurt_3534453.html


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

another perspective and the 3rd prize for the planned fair trade hall. winner was Kadawittfeld-Architecture



eibomz said:


> Rendering des geplanten Hochhauses. Quelle: Dietz Joppien Architekten mit dem nicht genommenen Entwurf der Halle 12. (Platz 3)
> 
> Das Aachener Büro Kadawittfeldarchitektur hat den ersten Preis für die Halle (Glas, Aluminium) gewonnen.
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The fair trade hall is under construction now. The investors of the tower are in negotiations about the realization. 



derUlukai said:


> nach dem verlust des skylineplaza-biotops gibt es nun auf dem baufeld des zukünftigen messeeingangs ersatz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The fair trade hall in August , the tower site is far left , the long green area



eibomz said:


> Da die neue Messehalle bald fertig ist, könnte doch eigentlich auch der neue "kleine" Messeturm, bzw. der Messeeingang Süd wieder in die Planung gehen, oder?
> 
> Stand heute:
> 
> ...





eibomz said:


> Alle Bilder die auf CMA verlinkt wurden sind weg. Daher gibt es hier im Forum keine Visualisierung des Towers...
> Deshalb hier noch mal ein upload des letzten Standes


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Site in December. The Containers belong to the "Brick" Project beneath. The huge Concrete Structure is the new Fair Trade Hall.



the man from k-town said:


> Vollgepackt mit Containern für The Brick schätz ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

there are rumors about a construction begin in mid 2018 according to the DAF (german architecture forum). 

see german thread


hulibobo said:


> Laut DAF soll der Bau für das Hochhaus mit mind.110 Metern Mitte 2018 starten.Quelle soll eine englische Webseite der Architekten Cyrus Moser sein.
> 
> Ich habe so eine Seite bzw.Meldung nicht gefunden,vielleicht weiß es ja jemand,wo diese zu finden ist!?Auf dem Baufeld soll sich aber auch schon was tun.
> 
> Das zweite,kleiner Hochhaus soll dafür wegfallen.


the render in total perspective


eibomz said:


> Immerhin wird die hässliche Halle ihre tolle Aussenwirkung sowieso verlieren, weil der Messeturm des Eingangs Süd und "The Brick" davo gebaut wird.
> 
> Dazu gibt es ja das recht neue Rendering des kleinen Messeturms von "The Brick" aus gesehen


more pics on the architects homepage
https://www.cma-arch.de/site/projects/detail/de/94/274-mes

another view









lobby









location


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

A model in the architecture museum












Tom_Green said:


> the site is at the far right.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

according to german thread it gained a height increase to 118m. Construction might start in the next 2-3 months. 



The Site today. my pics


----------

